# JD 2350 clutch



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

I have replaced the clutch in a 3020 a couple of times before but now a friend wants me to replace the clutch in his 2350 loader tractor, we will take the loader off but I need to know if there is any special tools I need for this tractor. Thanks Luke.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Might consider buying a technical repair manual for that tractor...it should tell you if any special tools...they are not cheap but I figured that if I saved one service call from the dealer by using the manual, then I'm money ahead.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Does your neighbor's tractor have single or dual stage clutch? If one buys a complete pressure plate assembly all one needs as far as special tools is a clutch disk aligned tool.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

What would the difference be? It has the two shift levers between the legs.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just did mine on the 2355 w/ 245 loader, no cab. We left the loader frame on and disconnected at the rear axle.The only special tools was clutch alignment from Napa.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

LukeS said:


> What would the difference be? It has the two shift levers between the legs.


If your tractor is open station model does it have a lever similar to photo between gear shift levers? If so your tractor has a single clutch at the engine flywheel & hyd ind pto..


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

I will need to look at that.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't remember any 'Deere of that vintage with a dual stage clutch, but then again there are many things I don't remember.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Wethay said:


> I don't remember any 'Deere of that vintage with a dual stage clutch, but then again there are many things I don't remember.


Although I agree it could be a rare option dual-stage clutch is listed in 2350 parts catalog .


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Learned something. Thanks.


----------

